# Hills of hell



## MattHB (11 Nov 2011)

What's your hill of hell? The hill you'd do almost anything to avoid?
Mine is up the peer approach hill next to Bournemouth peer. It's a huge, multi level hill that takes me about 15 mins to go up on granny rings, or walk.


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2011)

I love climbing, but my shoulder is fubared and I struggle up the really steep hills with the gears I have - 39 x 24 is the lowest my best bike takes.

The only hill I haven't got up (without stopping) due to my shoulder was the Jenkins Chapel ascent of Pyms Chair - just outside Macclesfield in the Peak District. This is upto 1 in 5 but the gradient constantly changes, it's quite long and it's twisty - you can't see the top, so its psychologically hard too.

I will get over it one day, but I try and avoid going that way as you've got a choice of Pyms Chair or Lamaload (which is a pig but it's a constant gradient of 1 in 5)


----------



## MarkF (11 Nov 2011)

Camped at at Langcliffe Park, Settle, late autumn last year. The farmshop was bare, I had Magners for dinner and supper. Left Settle early (on an empty stomach and with a pounding head) with directions to Malham, given to me by the site owners, obviously not cyclists..........

High Hill Lane, Settle, it is an absolute ball breaker, up and up and up, plenty of false summits thrown in for good measure, there were times when I nearly started crying, never ever again. Avoid!


----------



## potsy (11 Nov 2011)

Fossy next time you try that hill give us a shout and I'll help you up it. 
Could do with giving the car a run out, it hardly ever gets used these days


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Nov 2011)

fossyant said:


> I love climbing, but my shoulder is fubared and I struggle up the really steep hills with the gears I have - 39 x 24 is the lowest my best bike takes.
> 
> The only hill I haven't got up (without stopping) due to my shoulder was the Jenkins Chapel ascent of Pyms Chair - just outside Macclesfield in the Peak District. This is upto 1 in 5 but the gradient constantly changes, it's quite long and it's twisty - you can't see the top, so its psychologically hard too.
> 
> I will get over it one day, but I try and avoid going that way as you've got a choice of Pyms Chair or Lamaload (which is a pig but it's a constant gradient of 1 in 5)



I'm going to do the Goyt Valley brevet inc Jenkins Chapel 4000 ft of climbing in 50 km.  Not sure when yet might leave it till the spring My link


----------



## Piemaster (11 Nov 2011)

This, bit of the Causey mounth Road heading south. Not overly long or steep, but its part my commute when I'm working in Aberdeen.
Only a wee hill? Please remember I'm from the flatlands of East Yorkshire!


----------



## HLaB (11 Nov 2011)

I don't think I've come across a Hill of Hell but there are a few out there I like, Glen Quaich (although I'll have to try it from the Kenmore side one day), Gloom Hill, Dollar (the Castle Campbell Road), Law Hill Dollar, the Logie Kirk Road, Purin Hill, Cleish Hill, Benarty Hill, Wicks of Baiglie, Dunning Glen, Dunning to Path of Condie, the Tak-ma-doon Road and the Crow Road; you've guessed it, I like hills and I'm probably leaving a few out here


----------



## wintonbina (11 Nov 2011)

MattHB said:


> What's your hill of hell? The hill you'd do almost anything to avoid?
> Mine is up the peer approach hill next to Bournemouth peer. It's a huge, multi level hill that takes me about 15 mins to go up on granny rings, or walk.


Sorry Matt Thats not a hill  Try Studland or Zig-zag hill or Tolland Royal or Priory Rd at the side of the BIC......


----------



## Mozzy (11 Nov 2011)

That would be Porlock hill, tried it and failed. Second to that is up from the main drag to Triscome stone, have run that latter but thus far cannot make it on a bike … I'm ashamed to say.

Mozzy


----------



## doog (11 Nov 2011)

MattHB said:


> What's your hill of hell? The hill you'd do almost anything to avoid?
> Mine is up the peer approach hill next to Bournemouth peer. It's a huge, multi level hill that takes me about 15 mins to go up on granny rings, or walk.



I presume thats the gradient starting at the BIC roundabout going towards Poole. Horrible narrow busy steep road, I can imagine going up you would cause a bit of an obstruction.

Mine was this http://www.mapmyride...s/view/39786338

The last cat 2 up to 5000 feet and the French border was the killer with panniers and a tent, certainly bigger than anything I had ever experienced (the 20 mile decent was out of this world - it followed a gorge and I basically free wheeled it the whole way ( legs were shot




)


----------



## doog (11 Nov 2011)

wintonbina said:


> Sorry Matt Thats not a hill  Try Studland or Zig-zag hill or Tolland Royal or Priory Rd at the side of the BIC......



Priory Rd, yes thats the one by the BIC. Zig Zag is a lovely hill but not as bad as Spread eagle surely , I commuted that way for 5 years and never once saw a cyclist attempt it (upwards anyway). I wonder if anyone on here has done it?


----------



## Moss (11 Nov 2011)

South Wales has so many steep and long hills, that it's too difficult to choose just one of them! There are a couple on the Dragon Sportive, that will test some people, but here's three of the almost vertical ascents in our area > The Glyn!	The Sugar Loaf! Bleanavon from Abergavenny!	And there are lots more of them in this locality, we cannot avoid them, we are surrounded by them.


----------



## Glow worm (11 Nov 2011)

Market Hill in Maldon I remember as being a bit steep, nearing the end of a longish ride. Also, North Hill Colchester is not one to try on a Brompton if you are running late trying to get to a meeting on the High St! I'd also nominate a Norfolk hill as a bit of a killer. Whoever says Norfolk is flat has clearly never tackled the stretch up the hill past the water tower from West Newton near Sandringham. It's the only stretch I ever use my lowest gear. Luckly there's a tap and hose at the barn at the top!


----------



## martint235 (11 Nov 2011)

Market hill isn't too bad, at least it's relatively short. I actually go out of my way to climb Toy's Hill in Kent but people call me mad


----------



## Hip Priest (11 Nov 2011)

I'm still at the stage where the hills I struggle with don't have names.


----------



## gavroche (11 Nov 2011)

The one that goes from Mochdre to Colwyn Heights. It is a killer. Even with car, it is 2nd gear all the way. I have never done it and never will. I don't know many people who can do it without stopping.


----------



## Gareth (11 Nov 2011)

I live near the top of both Ketts hill and Gas hill in Norwich: famous for the annual Gas Hill Gasp cycle race. http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/road/article/roa20110527-Event--Gas-Hill-Gasp-Hill-Climb-0


I can only just cycle up Gas Hill towing my empty trailer .......No1 on the granny ring and spinning like mad ..... it damn well nearly kills me each time.


----------



## Wightdragon (11 Nov 2011)

On my 164 mile marathon it was whatever hill was next in the last ten miles. Didn't matter how long or steep!


----------



## Glow worm (11 Nov 2011)

martint235 said:


> Market hill isn't too bad, at least it's relatively short.



True enough. Talking of short, steep hills, Forth Banks in the centre of Newcastle is another good'un.
I would say impossible on a Brompton- certainly for a Fenlander like me.


----------



## jowwy (11 Nov 2011)

Moss said:


> South Wales has so many steep and long hills, that it's too difficult to choose just one of them! There are a couple on the Dragon Sportive, that will test some people, but here's three of the almost vertical ascents in our area > The Glyn!	The Sugar Loaf! Bleanavon from Abergavenny!	And there are lots more of them in this locality, we cannot avoid them, we are surrounded by them.



were do you live Moss - all those hills you quote are by me - they are some mad hills!


----------



## Fran143 (11 Nov 2011)

Talla Dam in the Scottish Borders....rather spend 20 miles going round it than go over it!


----------



## kimolsen (11 Nov 2011)

Winnats Pass raises the heart rate a little.


----------



## 400bhp (11 Nov 2011)

fossyant said:


> I love climbing, but my shoulder is fubared and I struggle up the really steep hills with the gears I have - 39 x 24 is the lowest my best bike takes.
> 
> The only hill I haven't got up (without stopping) due to my shoulder was the Jenkins Chapel ascent of Pyms Chair - just outside Macclesfield in the Peak District. This is upto 1 in 5 but the gradient constantly changes, it's quite long and it's twisty - you can't see the top, so its psychologically hard too.
> 
> I will get over it one day, but I try and avoid going that way as you've got a choice of Pyms Chair or Lamaload (which is a pig but it's a constant gradient of 1 in 5)



Blaze hill then Pyms chair 

There's a climb through Wildboarclough, off the A54 that is a killer too. More so if you have done the round trip from Buxton, up the cat and fiddle.


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2011)

Hacienda71 said:


> I'm going to do the Goyt Valley brevet inc Jenkins Chapel 4000 ft of climbing in 50 km.  Not sure when yet might leave it till the spring My link



Nuts, ooooh hazelnuts.  You've got a granny though !


----------



## MattHB (11 Nov 2011)

wintonbina said:


> Sorry Matt Thats not a hill  Try Studland or Zig-zag hill or Tolland Royal or Priory Rd at the side of the BIC......



Oooo your my area. I bought my bike from primera.
Bloody zig zag is certainly a hill!


----------



## fossyant (11 Nov 2011)

Another classic killer is the hill at the Top of Prestatyn High Street - some is nearly 1 in 3 - our Matthew will know it.  You get vertigo just stood up on the layby near the top.


----------



## HLaB (11 Nov 2011)

Fran143 said:


> Talla Dam in the Scottish Borders....rather spend 20 miles going round it than go over it!



Still never been up it :-) I think a 126 mile detour may be in hand, although thats by trunk roads I may look at the alternatives, that on for next year I think.


----------



## Fran143 (11 Nov 2011)

HLaB said:


> Still never been up it :-) I think a 126 mile detour may be in hand, although thats by trunk roads I may look at the alternatives, that on for next year I think.




Detour in time for this next year then http://www.cyclosport.org/event/03-Sep-2011/UK/tour-of-tweeddale-cyclosportive.html


----------



## martint235 (11 Nov 2011)

Hacienda71 said:


> I'm going to do the Goyt Valley brevet inc Jenkins Chapel 4000 ft of climbing in 50 km.  Not sure when yet might leave it till the spring My link



Now that looks like fun!!! The C&M Hilly 50 down here does just over 3,000ft in 50km and damn near killed me this year (although in my defence, I did ride almost 50 miles to the start and around 30 miles home at the end!). It won't be doing that again next year!!! I'm ready


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Nov 2011)

fossyant said:


> Nuts, ooooh hazelnuts.  You've got a granny though !




Indeed I have and no doubt will be using it with great aplomb as I struggle up Jenkins Chapel, Goyts Lane, Lamaload, The Street and the rest of it. Now I look at the list of climbs it is a little nuts.  Think my average speed may suffer.


----------



## bobcat (11 Nov 2011)

Chick-hill between Fairlight and Hastings, tried it once and my front wheels came off the ground! Have not tried it since!!!


----------



## Thompson (11 Nov 2011)

Not sure of the name, but it's hill leaving Durham. It's a slow and steady start goes for a couple of mile, then the gradient really steps up. It's on a 60mph road with no path and there's me going 0.001mph up it. Hanging over the front of the bike trying to weigh it down but failing. The best i've done on it was stopping only once. Nearly killed me though! One day I will get up it, whether i'm towed or not is a whole different matter.


----------



## YahudaMoon (11 Nov 2011)

I tried Mam Tor with full touring / camping kit for a weeks audaxing on my compact audax bike for a pre tour audaxing recce ride

Result for myself was walk it lol.

I think I would have a good chance on a quiche triple though ?


----------



## Ajay (11 Nov 2011)

The torture that is Roeburndale, from Wray to Littledale. Oh shoot, my chain has snapped just thinking about it.


----------



## martint235 (11 Nov 2011)

This is the one and only hill I've ever snapped a chain on. It doesn't look much and it isn't very long but they eventually went to the trouble of building a little ring road off to the left just to get around it.

Link didn't work properly. Click the little blue marker and select street view


----------



## totallyfixed (11 Nov 2011)

This little tiddler as I posted in another thread:


----------



## HLaB (11 Nov 2011)

The above two posts remind me of Culross Hill (the tarmac has been stripped back to reveal the old cobbles). I don't mind going up but its a hill I'd avoid going down, I ve done it a few times, can you tell


----------



## jdtate101 (11 Nov 2011)

Worst I've ever attempted was Round Coit tower in San Francisco....now that's tough.....or back from Fisherman's Wharf to Market Street (Hyde Street)....insane. If You've ever seen the car chase from Bullit...well this was those hills.


----------



## wintonbina (11 Nov 2011)

There's a couple of hills near Tiverton that were tough on our LeJoG which knocked spots off the infamous Shap (which I found relatively easy...ish!)


----------



## lukesdad (11 Nov 2011)

fossyant said:


> I love climbing, but my shoulder is fubared and I struggle up the really steep hills with the gears I have - 39 x 24 is the lowest my best bike takes.
> 
> The only hill I haven't got up (without stopping) due to my shoulder was the Jenkins Chapel ascent of Pyms Chair - just outside Macclesfield in the Peak District. This is upto 1 in 5 but the gradient constantly changes, it's quite long and it's twisty - you can't see the top, so its psychologically hard too.
> 
> I will get over it one day, but I try and avoid going that way as you've got a choice of Pyms Chair or Lamaload (which is a pig but it's a constant gradient of 1 in 5)




Ive been talking to Marinyork amongst others about Peak climbs. Ive cycled all over the peaks without knowing their names ( Only realised where winnats was the other day) Have you got a link to that climb ?


----------



## Poacher (11 Nov 2011)

Vikeonabike's gone very quiet suddenly.


----------



## TobyM (12 Nov 2011)

Moss said:


> South Wales has so many steep and long hills, that it's too difficult to choose just one of them! There are a couple on the Dragon Sportive, that will test some people, but here's three of the almost vertical ascents in our area > The Glyn!	The Sugar Loaf! Bleanavon from Abergavenny!	And there are lots more of them in this locality, we cannot avoid them, we are surrounded by them.



As does Mid Wales, and North Wales.. I think it's just Wales really! I did a tour from Ludlow, to Borth, to Fishguard and then to Manorbier a few weeks ago, we were meant to go from Manorbier to Brecon, and then Brecon to Ludlow but we just didn't feel up to it. I think some of the worst hills are coming out of Fishguard (old town), coming out of Borth and crossing some of the hills between Ludlow and the coast. The whole coast road between Aberystwyth and Fishguard is quite hilly too. I've also cycled up what I believe is the steepest hill in Britain - Fford Pen Llech in Harlech. It was one way, going down, but there were no cars so I went for it! (On a mountain bike).

Fford Pen Llech


----------



## HLaB (12 Nov 2011)

Realised on my ride today, there is one Hill I avoid, Townhill Road but that is usually in a downhill direction.


----------



## Smokin Joe (12 Nov 2011)

I have a theory about hills. It isn't the gradient or even the length that cause problems, it's how far ahead you can see.

I have a 1 in 6 on my doorstep that is an absolute bastard, you can see nearly all the way to the top from the start of the climb and everytime you glance up you never seem to have got any closer so moral dives and the physical reserves deplete with it.

A few miles away is a 1 in 4 that doesn't give me half as much trouble because the road twists quite sharply. There is nothing to see ahead so you just get on with it and concentrate on getting the pedals round.


----------



## 400bhp (12 Nov 2011)

lukesdad said:


> Ive been talking to Marinyork amongst others about Peak climbs. Ive cycled all over the peaks without knowing their names ( Only realised where winnats was the other day) Have you got a link to that climb ?



Here you go mate

This road-looking from the top. I not 100% sure of the exact location of Pym's chair but it's somewhere on Smith Lane, Erwin Lane & Hooleyhey Lane.


----------



## Hacienda71 (12 Nov 2011)

400bhp said:


> Here you go mate
> 
> This road-looking from the top. I not 100% sure of the exact location of Pym's chair but it's somewhere on Smith Lane, Erwin Lane & Hooleyhey Lane.




That is the bottom of the Jenkins Chapel climb up to Pyms Chair. Pyms Chair is at the top where there is a left turn to Kettlsehulme and a car park, there is a board with the story of Pym the highway man on it. Three Ways up to Pyms Chair that is probably the shortest but also the hardest. Not long but a right git because just when you think you have cracked it you go round the corner and it ramps up to 25%. I may go that way tomorrow when I sneak out for an early morning spin over to Buxton.


----------



## Moss (12 Nov 2011)

jowwy said:


> were do you live Moss - all those hills you quote are by me - they are some mad hills!



Hi J,

The wrong side of the Beacons, Merthyr side! But right at the foot of them; and my favourite ride is 10, out 10, back to the Story Arms! Or to Brecon for just under a 40, mile round trip.	The climb, from Crickhowell through Llangynider to Bryn Mawr/ Ebwvale is a tester for even the stongest climbers !!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (12 Nov 2011)

I have family in ebbw vale and cwmcelyn so need to get my bike out there to climb some of the heads of the valleys. Im going to climb porlock hill on the charity ride im arranging so should be fun! The biggest hill ive done so far is out to dundry the other week, might try tog hill soon! Lol.


----------



## jowwy (12 Nov 2011)

Moss said:


> Hi J,
> 
> The wrong side of the Beacons, Merthyr side! But right at the foot of them; and my favourite ride is 10, out 10, back to the Story Arms! Or to Brecon for just under a 40, mile round trip.	The climb, from Crickhowell through Llangynider to Bryn Mawr/ Ebwvale is a tester for even the stongest climbers !!



i live in brynmwar and it doesnt matter which way i go i got hill climbs coming back - dropping down into usk and back tmrw, should be a good one!!


----------



## lukesdad (12 Nov 2011)

400bhp said:


> Here you go mate
> 
> This road-looking from the top. I not 100% sure of the exact location of Pym's chair but it's somewhere on Smith Lane, Erwin Lane & Hooleyhey Lane.




Thanks for that. Its allways nice to put names to these places.


----------



## HLaB (13 Nov 2011)

HLaB said:


> Realised on my ride today, there is one Hill I avoid, Townhill Road but that is usually in a downhill direction.



To put this one to bed I thought I'd go down it today


----------



## Crankarm (13 Nov 2011)

The Devils Staircase is steep. Period.

For the poster who mentioned a hill in or near Sandringham - WTF! There are no hills in Norfolk or Cambridgeshire.


----------



## broomwagon (13 Nov 2011)

Derbyshire's full of demanding climbs...The climb out of Charlesworth is a good one to try, I think it's called Monks Road, Winnats Pass, Mam Tor road from Edale, Goyt valley, Macc forest, Strines just off the Snake Pass that takes you to Langsett. We call it _Little Switzerland. _


----------



## lukesdad (14 Nov 2011)

broomwagon said:


> Derbyshire's full of demanding climbs...The climb out of Charlesworth is a good one to try, I think it's called Monks Road, Winnats Pass, Mam Tor road from Edale, Goyt valley, Macc forest, Strines just off the Snake Pass that takes you to Langsett. We call it _Little Switzerland. _




There is a little Switzerland just outside Petersfield, you go out through a village called "Steep" I m sure you get the idea


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Nov 2011)

I never really enjoyed Portsdown Hill - from Cosham north or from Purbrook south... a long slog in either direction !


----------



## Matthew_T (14 Nov 2011)

My worst hill is this. It says it is a gradient of 33% but I am sure it gets worse in places.


----------



## MattHB (14 Nov 2011)

What a lovely view Matthew  I love the welsh coast


----------



## jay clock (14 Nov 2011)

My worst ever by a massively long chalk was one in New Zealand from Coromandel over to the east side of the peninsula. 350m of climb in 3.3km, about 10.60% average with peaks of 19%. here http://ridewithgps.com/routes/818959 .....On a heavily laden touring bike in 30 degree heat. I could only manage 200m at a time then a rest, then a bit more.


----------



## coffeejo (14 Nov 2011)

Cothelstone Hill. Been down it several times but have thus far managed to avoid going up it. Blagdon Hill is a firm second, though.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2011)

broomwagon said:


> Strines just off the Snake Pass that takes you to Langsett. We call it _Little Switzerland. _


I cycled over Snake Pass to Hathersage a few years ago for a week's walking holiday. Towards the end of my visit I was talking to the owner of the cottage I'd stayed in and she recommended that I ride home over Strines. She said that it was very scenic but she somehow neglected to mention the severity of the climbs ... 

I tried my hardest on Ewden Bank, but my legs gave way and I was forced to dismount. I couldn't walk with Look cleats on my shoes so I ended up with my shoes and socks in one hand, and pushing my bike with the other. A family drove by very slowly with a bunch of kids hanging out of the car windows laughing at me. Oh, the shame! 

In 2007, I rode back up that way from a family visit in the Midlands. I had about 7 kgs in my panniers so I was feeling nervous about the Strines climbs but I needn't have worried - I was much fitter and had no major problems getting over them.


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Nov 2011)

coffeejo said:


> Blagdon Hill is a firm second, though.


Hmm, not necessarily one that has me quaking in my boots, though it does go on for a bit. The one further along towards the Wellington Monument (just to the east of it) has a nasty kick at the end. But the one that I really must beat is this one (which I posted about some time ago) at Awliscombe in Devon:







It shouldn't have beat me (I can do Sidmouth's Peak Hill in under 7 minutes, and that is a beast), but there's just something about the one at Awliscombe. Grrr.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Nov 2011)

Park Rash near Kettlewell in North Yorkshire was a bit of a brute!


----------



## Matthew_T (15 Nov 2011)

MattHB said:


> What a lovely view Matthew  I love the welsh coast



If you look at this picture: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...06174397.12784.100002171454762&type=3&theater. Then rule a line straight up from my bag, I live right on the coastal edge. (Well a bit further in).


----------



## Col5632 (15 Nov 2011)

HLaB said:


> I don't think I've come across a Hill of Hell but there are a few out there I like, Glen Quaich (although I'll have to try it from the Kenmore side one day), Gloom Hill, Dollar (the Castle Campbell Road), Law Hill Dollar, the Logie Kirk Road, Purin Hill, Cleish Hill, Benarty Hill, Wicks of Baiglie, Dunning Glen, Dunning to Path of Condie, the Tak-ma-doon Road and the Crow Road; you've guessed it, I like hills and I'm probably leaving a few out here



Castle campbell is a good one  never done it though lol

Cleish hill was a total nightmare and dont know if i will ever climb it, least i think that was cleish hill


----------



## Christopher (15 Nov 2011)

Fran143 said:


> Talla Dam in the Scottish Borders....rather spend 20 miles going round it than go over it!


 Did that about 3 weeks ago, on a lightly loaded tourer with 28x26 bottom gear. Not easy but not too hard. Super scenery up there. It was much more fun than the endless grind down the Tweedsmuir valley into a strong headwind that followed... I did a weekend tour from Edinburgh to Carlisle.

My local hill from hell is Moor Lane, just outside Whalley (Lancashire). It goes from flat into a 1 in 7, so if you're not already in bottom gear you just stop. I have never had the nerve to do something _really_ hard, like Honistor or Wrynose...


----------



## Fiona N (15 Nov 2011)

wintonbina said:


> There's a couple of hills near Tiverton that were tough on our LeJoG which knocked spots off the infamous Shap (which I found relatively easy...ish!)



Well no one ever said Shap was steep - I used to use it for hill training on a recumbent bike. The training part was the downhill - seeing how much over 70 mph I could get  and no one is their right mind heads to steep hills on a recumbent bike as the price of failure is likely a fall over sideways 

Recumbent trikes are something else again as if all else fails you can easily stop for a breather and getting going's no hassle. I've only once come across a hill I couldn't get the trike up - which means >> 25% - and that was Astoria in northern Oregon on the south bank of the Columbia River just by the bridge. The B&B I was booked into was up a hill of such steepness I couldn't get the trike up it and it was too narrow to zigzag. But it was even worse on foot - I couldn't get enough purchase to push the trike. I had to reverse back down the part of the hill I'd crawled up and go around the long way 

Locally, the hill I most hate isn't long or that steep ~10% max up from Natland towards the Helm but it's the one which has to be climbed on the return from most rides so it's the one climbed most often with tired legs - especially on the single speed. Hills are always worse when you don't get a good return for your effort so the Brigstrer hill back over to Kendal is always thankless - long, steep winding and the supposed downhill has long uphills in it until you're on the edge of Kendal and then it's too dangerous to really open up.


----------



## onlineamiga (15 Nov 2011)

Most probably don't know it. Because its in Spain. On the south coast in Andalucia. From San Pablo to Gaucín. 

From bottom to top, is 10km of windy up hillness. Taking you from Sea Level up 650 meters to Gaucin. It takes over an hour to climb it.
Why is it the hill of hell? Because it goes up the side of a mountain, and it is repetetive. You come round a bend and it looks exactly like the one you did 10 minutes ago, and again and again.

Why do I hate this hill? Well I've done it a lot of times. It never beat me. Until I got too confident. After a bit of a break in cycling. I headed out and tackled it. I couldnt manage it at al. Despite knowing that I've done it previously even fully loaded with touring gear on the bike. What had started off as a slight unwellness in the morning escalated to mucho vomiting after doing this hill. So I now hate it because of that! I have since conquered it, but it zaps every bit of energy you have!

On the plus side. The scenary going up this climb is amazing. The town at the end of Gaucin is lovely with some great tapas places, and of course the ride down is fun


----------



## HLaB (15 Nov 2011)

Col5632 said:


> Castle campbell is a good one  never done it though lol
> 
> Cleish hill was a total nightmare and dont know if i will ever climb it, least i think that was cleish hill



Cleish Hill looks worse than it is, you get a good break half way and there's usually a tailwind there to the end but because of the trees there not usually much of a headwind at the start.


----------



## Nebulous (15 Nov 2011)

I had this view that Scotland was the only place in the UK with decent hills. Which is true to some extent - only we don't have roads up them! 

Anyway last month I went to Yorkshire on holiday and couldn't believe Sutton Bank. I saw all these warnings about caravans and HGVs and drove up it in first gear in a converted LDV minibus - towing a trailer full of camping gear with 4 bikes on top of it. 

I only had a mtb with me, but intended to try cycling it before I went home, however unfortunately (or maybe fortunately!) I never made it back.


----------



## zigzag (15 Nov 2011)

trying to think of hills which i'd want to avoid. any hill can be very tough if you try to set your personal best, or don't have low enough gears, or carry heavy load, or feel knackered, or ....


----------



## Xiorell (15 Nov 2011)

On the way into my GFs village there's a hill I really hate. I don't know why, I frequently go up much longer, steeper hills... but this one just seems a real killer. It's probabley all in my head, when I first started cycling that hill seemed epic, even though it's pretty mild now my brain must be hanging on to the early days


----------



## Sittingduck (16 Nov 2011)

Going North, over Blackfriars bridge... what a leg burner!  
Have to tackle this b*tch every morning too


----------



## broomwagon (16 Nov 2011)

I've never ridden up it but I should imagine "The Struggle" from Ambleside to the Kirkstone Pass pub is quite a challenge.


----------



## lukesdad (16 Nov 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Going North, over Blackfriars bridge... what a leg burner!
> Have to tackle this b*tch every morning too




lol SD


----------



## Christopher (16 Nov 2011)

broomwagon said:


> I've never ridden up it but I should imagine "The Struggle" from Ambleside to the Kirkstone Pass pub is quite a challenge.


Walked up there one icy February day - the tarmac was so iced up I had to put crampons on for the steep bits!


----------



## martint235 (16 Nov 2011)

Sittingduck said:


> Going North, over Blackfriars bridge... what a leg burner!
> Have to tackle this b*tch every morning too


----------

